# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  A year of recurring romantic dreams about a friend (!)

## Mad Chemist

Hello.  :smiley: 

So...this is really strange. I've been having these weird recurring romantic dreams about a friend of the opposite sex, which started a couple of months after I first met him last September 2006. So, yeah, they've been popping up for more than a year.  ::shock:: 

I had _absolutely_ no romantic feelings for him at that time, so I just laughed it off until the dreams started coming back a few months later. In real life, he was and still is very interested in someone else, and so am I.  In the first dream we were happily married with a child, in the second dream we were in a romantic relationship, in the third dream (which occured a little later) I dreamt I was watching him from a distance while he was with someone else while I felt jealous and heartbroken, the latest dream I've had (which was two nights ago) was the same as the second one, and the others are a blurry mess but essentially have the same theme.

These dreams have been bothering me for some time, and they even make me feel awkward during our usual interactions, everytime I remember it.

This friend of mine and I used to work closely together under one person in our department of a strict organization for more than a year. I recently resigned my position, though. Nowadays we still talk and hang out from time to time, though not as much as before.

Anyway, what could these dreams possibly imply? I don't want to think that they're prophetic (though I am actually beginning to feel something...). The fact that they keep on coming back must mean something.

Thanks in advance for any insight(s) you might be able to offer.

----------


## NewDreamer

Well, maybe deep inside of you , you hold feelings for this guy...
 Perhaps your Conciousness and Subconciousness are in conflict over this, the deeper part of you may be saying you have feelings for him, and your regular conciousness just wants to deny it.....


  Is this possible?

 I remember once I knew a girl and I never really thought that I liked her, but one night I had a dream that really changed that, and the next day I realised that in one night my feelings for her had just bubbled up from out of what seems like nowhere...

  Is it prophethetic? 

  It possibly could be, but I really dont know..

 You will have to look deep inside of yourself to find the answers, all we can do is offer some ideas..

  anyways, best of luck

 Namaste  :smiley:

----------


## Mad Chemist

> I remember once I knew a girl and I never really thought that I liked her, but one night I had a dream that really changed that, and the next day I realised that in one night my feelings for her had just bubbled up from out of what seems like nowhere...



Yeah, that happened to me, too. Since then I've grown more uncomfortable around him, for some reason. But, yeah, perhaps I just need to be more honest with myself about those feelings. Heh. Thanks for your insights. =)

----------


## NewDreamer

No worries,

  Happy I could offer some potential ideas,

 Take care and I wish you all the best  :smiley: 

 Namaste  :smiley:

----------

